# Save NSImage as JPEG



## kainjow (Aug 5, 2002)

Does anybody know how to save an NSImage as a JPEG? NSImage has built-in support for producing a TIFF image, but I want JPEG. Would I have to use Quicktime.h for this? Probably. If so, could you give me some code. I don't know how to use Carbon code with Cocoa.

Thanks.


----------



## kainjow (Aug 5, 2002)

Oh nevermind. I already got a reply from CocoaDev.com:

http://www.cocoadev.com/index.pl?NSImageToJPEG


----------

